
Nokia phones sent identifiable data to Chinese server - henriklied
https://nrkbeta.no/2019/03/21/norske-telefoner-sendte-personopplysninger-til-kina/
======
dang
We have nothing whatsoever against Norwegian, but HN is an English-language
site, so this is off topic here.

~~~
henriklied
Understood. Google Translate does a formidable job of rendering the story in
English, so I’ve resubmitted the translation.

~~~
dang
We mostly treat those as off topic too except in rare cases. If a news story
is significant enough to appear on HN, there is almost always (or soon will
be) an English language article about it that can be submitted directly.

But I appreciate your desire to submit a relevant story and will leave that
one unmoderated.

